# How gold it is ?



## sebass (May 12, 2015)

processed eprom somebody ? i have 18 pcs ?


----------



## necromancer (May 13, 2015)

i am unsure of what you are asking.

items of this era are worth processing, the older, the better.


----------



## vgecas (May 14, 2015)

http://radiolom.net/mc/%D0%9A594%D0%9F%D0%901

according to some russian sites one piece contains 0.03774g gold and 0.046g silver


----------

